# Runny honey



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

OK, here's the problem.

I started 2 hives this spring. I had a super on one hive, and there was quite a bit of bur comb on it, mostly capped.

Fine. I cleaned up the bur comb over a large bowl, catching about three cups of honey. (Starter strips will NOT work for this hive! 

Trouble is, what LOOKED like empty bur comb actually had quite a bit of nectar in it, and I took off a nice, long strip of it before I saw it. It was VERY pale, while the capped honey was not.

So, I now have a good-sized bowl of honey that is not condensed enough. Can this be fixed, or should I just take out enough to last us a couple of weeks and feed the rest back to the bees? Perhaps take out a cup at a time and freeze the rest? It has a very nice, rich complex flavor. I could easily use it for the household.....if only it does not spoil!


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Well, if it ferments you'll taste it. Meanwhile it's sweet. If you leave it in the open bowl long enough and it doesn't ferment it will end up dry enough.

I have the best luck by bating up with on fully drawn comb into a super of starter strips. Otherwise they tend to start on the bottom bar and try to build up. It helps if it's a frame of brood, but any fully drawn frame helps a lot. Also crowd the frames together in the middle.


----------



## Terri (Apr 14, 2003)

Ah. I used foundation and a few starter strips. They drew the strips, but they weren't straigh, and one bit was 3"wide!


----------

